# Peanut Butter Heaven!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ooo, that is too funny!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yummy....I love the last picture.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG......too cute!!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i know this face...it's peanut butter bliss!
How cute is that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I Love the idea, waste not want not! That is our Goldens, just so cute, Thanks for the pictures. Had a Good Laugh!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a joy!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great idea and those pictures are so funny.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

That is so cute! My dogs would love to have the chance to do it. I'd trust my Bentley, but my young lab is such a power chewer she could get into trouble quickly.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh gosh I never thought to do that with mine!! I'm sure they will be thanking you the next time I have an almost empty jar of PB!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Those pictures are great ! I believe you have just started a new trend at our house ! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Whenever the peanut butter jar gets down to the point where it isn't useful to me anymore, I let one of the dogs have it for about 30 minutes or so to gets that last yummies out. It was Butters turn this time. After he got all that he could, he shoved his bottom jaw down in there and was carrying it around. In the third picture you can really see his entire bottom jaw down in there! Don't worry... he was supervised the entire time! And it wasn't stuck on his jaw! :bowl::bowl:
> View attachment 69633
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY that is one happy puppy!!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Love that last pic! I do the same thing with Rookie.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

last pic is epic. awesome idea.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha... that is awesome! This is gonna keep me chuckling all afternoon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Oh gosh I never thought to do that with mine!! I'm sure they will be thanking you the next time I have an almost empty jar of PB!!


Yeah, I'm embarrassed that I've never thought of that myself! 

That last picture is awesome... true bliss on that face right there.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Butter is beautiful and that last pic is awesome. Needs a caption, a frame, and a good spot in the house.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

MyBentley said:


> That is so cute! My dogs would love to have the chance to do it. I'd trust my Bentley, but my young lab is such a power chewer she could get into trouble quickly.


That is exactly why we have a 30 minute rule! It takes them about 25-30 minutes to really clean it out and after that the destruction begins in an effort to get down to those last inches where their tongues won't reach!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Butters looks like he's sucking on a giant pacifier Adorable!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Those pics made me laugh right out loud! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Too stinkin' cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Ohhhh SOOOO cute!!!  That is really adorable.

Oscar LOVES eating the remnants out of a peanut butter jar. We buy the giant Costco ones, which means a LOT of licking!!

Here's a video (hope you can access it) of 4 month old Oscar going to town on a peanut butter jar... it isn't *actually* stuck on his head, though he really likes to jam his head in there all the way... :doh: yeah obviously this is a supervised activity! :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Ok_J3xn7E

Frankly I think he's a bit disappointed that he can't get his head all the way INSIDE the jar now that he's 6 months old...  Guess I need a bigger container!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that is SO funny! LOL Now, I try to avoid buying peanut butter cuz I usually want to eat the whole jar in 2 sittings! Now, I'd like to get one to treat Lacey!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He looks like he is in heaven!!


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

What a terrific idea! Butter sure loves his peanut butter pacifier!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

I do that with the peanut butter jars too, it is Hoovers favorite treat!!
Keeps him busy for a while too!


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

zephyr said:


> Ohhhh SOOOO cute!!!  That is really adorable.
> 
> Oscar LOVES eating the remnants out of a peanut butter jar. We buy the giant Costco ones, which means a LOT of licking!!
> 
> ...


Ah! How hilarious is that! 

Butters and Koda just requested that I start shopping at Costco!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I literally laughed out loud at Butter. How funny and cute is that?!?


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Adorable pictures! I do this, too. Keeps Gibby busy for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

Great idea. You made someone's day.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Ah! How hilarious is that!
> 
> Butters and Koda just requested that I start shopping at Costco!


Oh Costco is the greatest!! But yeah, you have to commit to eating a lot of peanut butter... it's a 2kg jar  haha fortunately with a doggie around that is never a problem for us!! :


----------

